# How long between smokes?



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Curious, how long do you let your briar pipe rest before you light up another bowl with it? I've been letting it rest until the next day at least, but I'm curious if you can smoke it any earlier than that.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I only have four pipes, so I let mine rest a day+ depending on how much I smoke each day. I have smoked the same pipe twice in one day just letting it rest about 6 hours or so. I would stick with letting it rest at least 24 hours to give the briar time to dry, more if your collection allows.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Usually just a day if I only smoked 1 or 2 bowls throughout the day, sometimes 2 days if had a few bowls... and I've been known to just go ahead and skip the whole rest thing every once in a while but not too often.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

from what i've been told 24 to 48 hrs is recommended, i go w/24 since my rotation is small at this point-the exception i've heard is that if you smoke a few bowls in 1 day in the same pipe, let it dry for a wk


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I try to go with 48 hours, but that cannot always be done. p


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Every pipe is unique in its absorbency/thickness/density, the type of tobacco (aromatics are wetter), environment (climate/temp/humidity), and the cake. 

Some briars can absorb a bucketload of goop and keep going, some get soggy in a single bowl. Too much moisture will eventually kill the pipe, so the idea is to let it rest (evaporate) between smokes. You get the feel for each pipe, from the look of the heel and the smell in the bowl/shank. If it feels "damp" leave it alone for another day. If it feels "right", stuff and puff!

I usually let my briars rest a day after just one bowl (I don't get to smoke much), sometimes I squeeze in two bowls in a day and let it rest for two days or more.

The more briars you have, the easier a "rotation" becomes. Buy more, more, more!



RJ


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I think my record for letting a pipe rest is 20 minutes...not recommended...they say a minimum of 45 mins. The point is most pipes will smoke fine with one days rest...if you've abused her a bit then 2-3 days...if in theory you smoked the pipe 6 or 7 times in one day (letting it rest for 45 mins inbetween each bowl) then you should let it rest a week, this is sometimes called the pipe for each weekday method.

The end shot of it is...if you smoke a pipe more than twice a day, everyday, you will have a sour pipe before the month is out...that said a good pipe will be able to take 1 to 2 smokes per day all week with a rest on Sunday.

I would say the 'perfect' rotation on a modest pipe collection would be once every 48hrs.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

DubintheDam said:


> I think my record for letting a pipe rest is 20 minutes...not recommended...they say a minimum of 45 mins. The point is most pipes will smoke fine with one days rest...if you've abused her a bit then 2-3 days...if in theory you smoked the pipe 6 or 7 times in one day (letting it rest for 45 mins inbetween each bowl) then you should let it rest a week, this is sometimes called the pipe for each weekday method.
> 
> The end shot of it is...if you smoke a pipe more than twice a day, everyday, you will have a sour pipe before the month is out...that said a good pipe will be able to take 1 to 2 smokes per day all week with a rest on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't really pay attention. My briars do not go over $65, and I don't consider them "investments". I rarely clean my briars, nor do I clean my cobs much. If something feels off....then...that's when I clean them. 

If I had a JT Cooke or a fancy Dunhill, then maybe I would think differently.

Perhaps I am just lazy, but I would rather think that all the dirt and grime just adds to the experience.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got a dozen or more pipes in my rotation, so not really a problem. But if I had a small rotation I'd give it 48 hrs if I could. Usually I smoke one pipe all day (anywhere from 2 or 3 up to 5 bowls in a day), then run a pipe cleaner thru it and put it in the rack til it comes up in the rotation again.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

With 4 "main smokers" in the rotation, sometimes a pipe will get a few days, but most often it gets smoked once a day. I haven't seen any ill effects from daily use. not in my Grabows, Peterson, or Sav.:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I usually smoke my meer, so my briars are usually resting most of the time. Oh! That reminds me: I should buy another meer...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Davetopay,

"With 4 "main smokers" in the rotation, sometimes a pipe will get a few days, but most often it gets smoked once a day. I haven't seen any ill effects from daily use. not in my Grabows, Peterson, or Sav."

_____________________________________________________________________

For a four-pipe rotation I would agree with this. Smoke each pipe ONCE per day - that gives you 4 smokes in a day. When only smoking it once a day and it getting roughly 24 hrs to dry out you should have no problems and get a great smoke out of each.

PS: I'm not saying you can't smoke it more than once in a day, just saying they should be pleasant smokes for sure with a smoking pattern like this.


----------

